# Dakota vs. Deer Head



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

I wasn't sure if I should post these in the Pictures, Pictures, Pictures! forum, since some people might not appreciate seeing a deer head... But if the mods disagree with me, my apologies and please move it to the right place.





































Sun finally broke through the clouds, allowing the photos to do her eyes justice.


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## pwillow (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Looks like he is enjoying it..... but ewwww. I don't think I could handle that.


----------



## Svalbarg (Nov 18, 2010)

what a lucky dog !!!! I want deer meat so much for my dogs, but i don't have close contact who's hunting


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

There is a store nearby that sells sheep and pig heads. I've often wondered if my dogs would like one. You dog certainly is. Except, I'd probably have to buy 3.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL This was not the "eww" part. The "eww" part was having to butcher the thing myself. There is no worse smell than deer guts. 

I was actually lucky, because I don't know many hunters either... but this deer had just been hit on the freeway, and the person who struck it just took off. So my hubby and I called the police, who came out and issued us a tag for it. Then we loaded it into the truck, took it home and I went to work cutting it up into pieces that would fit in our extra "dog food" freezer. So it was free food! Score!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

That is amazing!! I don't feed raw, so I'm kinda shocked that it's just a whole head.... LMBO!! Guess RAW isn't for the weak stomached! Looks like your pup thoroughly enjoyed it!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Due to a mixup I once brought home a case of Veal Heads insides of Beef Hearts.

Here's my gang going to town on the heads:

Veal Heads


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> That is amazing!! I don't feed raw, so I'm kinda shocked that it's just a whole head.... LMBO!! Guess RAW isn't for the weak stomached! Looks like your pup thoroughly enjoyed it!!


She did! And still is! It was getting dark out and although she was still interested, I decided to return it to the freezer till next meal time.

My sister was over when I pulled it out, she was like OMG-yuck-hysterical laughter-slight gagging sounds all at once. LOL Tonight Dakota enjoyed a bit more of the nose and most of the neck. There is still more for at least two or three more days, depending. Its the first whole head I've ever offered, and the largest prey so far... so I'm really guessing!



Lauri & The Gang said:


> Due to a mixup I once brought home a case of Veal Heads insides of Beef Hearts.
> 
> Here's my gang going to town on the heads:
> 
> Veal Heads


I find whole prey/whole large head meal pics enjoyable for some reason! lol


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay Lauri, I'm counting six dogs and six heads. About how many meals did each head last for?

Thanks for sharing, they really looked like they were in dinner heaven.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a deer head on my freezer waiting for me to get brave enough to feed it. This was a road kill deer that I picked up, gutted, and did 85% of everything on it by myself. Did it at a friends house and he helped some, and yes gutting a deer is stinky business, skinning it is not so bad, and from there, ;ucky for me, it does not matter how you cut the meat off since it is for the dogs. I need a 2nd deer head so they can each have their own


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

Dakota's deer^

We did things kinda backwards because DH and I have never done this before. But as you can see, it was really late out already, so about an hour into it DH went inside and got ready to go to bed. I was up till 2:30 hacking that thing apart and gutting it. 

And yes, thank goodness it was for a dog! I wouldn't have even skinned it though, had Ben not been wanting to try it. Around the legs where I didn't bother to pulled all the skin and fur off, Dakota ate it anyhow. 

Also, when I give her whole rabbits and squirrels, I don't skin those either.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks to all for sharing.


----------

